# posting images



## mike-d (Jan 9, 2019)

hello all! i'm new to the forum and wanted to know if it's possible to post images (.jpg) and/or screen captures when replying to a thread?

thank you,
mike-d


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2019)

Two ways

Support the web site by paying to be a Sawhorse 

Than you can upload easily

Or make the picture a web link and post the link


Only 35 a year to help support and dip into the vast knowledge base on the site


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2019)

Mike, are you a designer or enforcer or contractor?


----------



## mike-d (Jan 9, 2019)

thanks CDA. ok, no problem with the subscription, this forum has value, and i hope to share with this forum what i find out this year as i start on a new project, with new code! as well as look forward to learning more from here...


----------



## mike-d (Jan 9, 2019)

steveray - i'm on the design side most of the time, and sometimes on construction side - namely for CA tasks.


----------



## mike-d (Jan 9, 2019)

ok, i'm paid up.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome aboard, Mike!


----------



## classicT (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome, glad to have ya!


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2019)

Here's the story on posting pictures.  You will see at the bottom right where it says upload a file.  Click on that and the rest is self explanatory.  I find it a pain because there are two choices with my camera. 2048x1536 pixels or 640x480.  The forum will not allow me to upload a full size picture because the file is too large .... I get a link instead of a picture and I don't like that.  I take the pictures at the higher resolution so I am not going to resize them and 640x480 is too small.  So I upload to Flickr and then copy and paste from there to the forum at 1024x768 which produces a decent size picture.

Now the rest of the story.  I copy the picture from the forum to my desktop.  Then I hit *edit* which has a *more options* button....then use use the *upload a file* button and upload the 1024x768 picture from my desktop.  Next, I delete the Flickr picture and substitute the newly uploaded 1024x768 picture. It is a pain in the rear but Flickr has threatened me and unless I keep paying them they will ruin the threads so I have been replacing pictures when I have the time.  If you choose to do it my way you must get on it while you can still edit your post.

I would never have done it this way except for not being able to upload a large file.  Another quirk is that when storing pictures on the forum server, the limit is four pictures.....if I take them directly from Flickr the limit is five.

You can get around all of that with a picture resolution that produces a good size picture or you can provide just a link or you can provide a small picture.

It might take Jeff a while to set you up as a sawhorse.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2019)

mike-d said:


> ok, i'm paid up.




Yea I got another one!!!

Two more and I get a toaster !


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2019)

You can post off your iPhone pictures or Bphone or Tphone or whatever model you have


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2019)

Trust ICE....Picture god....


----------



## mike-d (Jan 10, 2019)

only a toaster? - 'I' signed-up, you should get more than that...maybe.


----------



## mike-d (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks ICE!


----------

